# What kind of fish ?



## Croaker Chris (Feb 22, 2009)




----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

Mangrove snapper aka black snapper fixing to fry some up right now. Min size 10"


----------



## tom1s (Oct 4, 2007)

dead on :letsdrink but I call that kinda fish "next summers sandwinch"


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

damn good eating!


----------



## Croaker Chris (Feb 22, 2009)

Thanks so much for the info .... The kids caught about 25-30 of them on Saturday night on squid... We thru them all back but they had a damn good time catching them....


----------



## bassassassin (May 30, 2009)

man just looking at them things makes me hungry i love mangrove snapper


----------



## saltcritter (Jul 19, 2009)

They are the best eatin!


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

> *fishn4fun (8/10/2009)*Mangrove snapper aka black snapper fixing to fry some up right now. Min size 10"


Affirmative on the ID (mangrove snapper).

Negative on the size limit (in Alabama it's 12" minimum) :doh

I wish it was 10" (like FL) as I catch a ton of 11 7/8" grovers over here:banghead

http://www.outdooralabama.com/fishing/saltwater/regulations/creel_limits.pdf


----------



## FISHERMON1985 (Nov 21, 2007)

Like all of the other guys said, those fish are DELICIOUS!!!

There is a large concentration of them on the Gulf Breeze end of the three mile bridge right now but they're pretty tough to catch at times


----------



## Tall-TinesAR (Aug 13, 2009)

the thangs are some good table fair

i love to spear em as well as eatin em!!!!

can only keep 5 and minimum size is 10"


----------



## cowboysfan (Aug 16, 2009)

Black snappers are good eatin',:letsdrink


----------

